
UK publishes report and recommendations for online targeting - rainhacker
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/cdei-review-of-online-targeting/online-targeting-final-report-and-recommendations
======
Zenst
Finding out that the UK has a "Centre for Data Ethics and Innovation" alone
gave me a warm fuzzy glow, they have Ethics before innovation, think on that.

